# New to Michigan - Need help please



## vail.brennan (Oct 3, 2012)

I recently moved to MI from Kentucky. I am an avid and passionate bow hunter. I now live in Madison Heights (right at the I-75/696 junction) and am looking for anywhere, anywhere at all, nearby to hunt. I have a rather demanding job and want to have a place close by I can get to quickly so if I get off work early, I can have an afternoon of hunting. I don't care about big buck, I just want meat. Nearby is Davidson State Wildlife Area. Any thoughts on this location? Any other ideas? Please, I am desperate to hunt this season, and need to find somewhere. Thank you in advance.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Bald Mountain would be closer than Davison....heavy pressure though. You're gonna have a tough time anywhere close to home though...on public land.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Plus one on the tough hunting...heavy pressure.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Is there hunting allowed in the Rochester/Utica recreation area??




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

I work in Royal Oak and Holly recreation area is 45 minutes up I-75,depending on the time of day. Exit 101, lots of hunters weekends but better during the week. There are deer but they get real cautious once the pressure is on. I usually get a deer every year but I put a whole lot of time in.


----------



## swampantlers (Sep 25, 2012)

get a plat map that will tell you exactly where state land is, also try knocking on farmers doors. my grandfather was a farmer and he would look out at his field and see deer out there and would get so mad that they were out in the field eating his beans and everything. alot of times farmers are more than happy to have someone take out some of the deer they have eating their crops. and usually the older the farmer the easier it is to get permission to hunt


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

bradepb said:


> I work in Royal Oak and Holly recreation area is 45 minutes up I-75,depending on the time of day. Exit 101, lots of hunters weekends but better during the week. There are deer but they get real cautious once the pressure is on. I usually get a deer every year but I put a whole lot of time in.


Spent a couple falls hunting off Mackey rd, your not kidding on the pressure...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2010)

Check the HAP program. Check a county or 2 out from you. I have a budy down near you that drives to Jackson County because it is only about an hour.

Here is the link to HAP
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10913_58762-258638--,00.html


----------



## pjdionne12 (Oct 1, 2012)

Holly rec is great. Look into some of the bow only parks in Oakland County. They have a 6 point or better rule and decent deer populations. Bald Mountain is full of thieves and scum but big deer.


----------

